# The Godhunter Series by Amy Sumida



## Ashstarte (Jun 27, 2013)

*The Godhunter Series, a divine Paranormal Romance*

This long running series is still going, book 13 is soon to come, but for now, check out the previous 12!
Praise for the odhunter Series:
"Smart, sexy, sassy and sweet this story holds adventure and romance, with a well written and witty take on mythology. Read this now!"
"Vervain, her Gods and her men, they breathe in a way that I am unable to describe!"
"They are so good, they should be savored, but instead I binged on them like a kid on Halloween."














Godhunter, Book One
You think you've got some bad date stories? My last date ended with me almost being sacrificed to a Hawaiian war god. Then I found out that all the gods are real. Only they aren't really gods, they're Atlanteans. Yep, that Atlantis.
They screwed up their perfect island(and sank it) and then had the nerve to move in on our territory. As if that wasn't bad enough, they told us normal humans that they were gods. And we believed them. Why? Cause they did really cool things. So we sacrificed to them and they took that energy and used it to make themselves even more powerful.
Then a little thing called Science came along and we stopped believing in the supernatural. We stopped sacrificing to the gods. They lost their power source and that pissed them off royally. So they started thinking up new ways to get sacrifice from us. Like starting wars. They manipulate us into killing each other and guess who gets that energy? That's right, they do. They get stronger with each one of us who dies.
You think I'm crazy, right? Yeah, that's pretty much why I don't go shouting it from the rooftops. It's also why I've taken it upon myself to stop them in any way I can. I may not be some kick ass superhero but I happen to be a witch, so at least I've got magic on my side. I promise you, I won't stop fighting until I free us from the manipulations of the gods. Not even for a hot Viking god who wields a big hammer. No matter how good he looks in his leather pants.
My name is Vervain Lavine and I hunt the gods.










Of Gods and Wolves, Godhunter Book 2
Vervain Lavine finally has a moment to relax. She's defeated Aphrodite, taking back the magic that the goddess stole from humans. Now Vervain holds the powers of Love, Sex, War, and Victory inside her but she's not really sure if that makes her a goddess. She is fairly certain that she's still mortal but her new immortal boyfriend, Thor doesn't seem to be worried about it.
What he is worried about is Vervain's bond to a werewolf Prince and the fact that said Prince is the first-born son of Fenrir, the Wolf God. Then there's the minor issue of a Harvest goddess whose daughter Vervain liberated and the angry Aztec god who hasn't been seen since the last time Vervain ruined his plans to launch the next world war.
All valid arguments for concern but Vervain can't afford to waste her time worrying. When you're a mortal witch trying to keep up with gods, every moment is precious. So she tries to laugh off her anxieties instead, "Let them plan and plot against me. The best laid schemes of gods and wolves oft go awry." 









Oathbreaker, Godhunter Book 3
Vervain Lavine needs a little time to figure things out. Things like how to control the multiple beasts and magics inside her. Or how to lead a Pride of werelions who act more like a bunch of frat boys than grown men. She needs to work out her relationship with Trevor, the werewolf Prince bonded to her, and if his grandfather, Loki, is serious in his repentance or is just up to more of his tricks.
Demeter's still on the run after her attempt on Trevor's life and it'd be great if Vervain could figure out where she's hiding before the goddess tries to kill her too. She'd also like to know why a bunch of vampires keep following her around. What's all that about?
Then there's Odin, leader of a faction of gods opposing Vervain in the God War. He needs her help and he's willing to pay for it but can she trust her enemy, a god referred to as the Oathbreaker? He's helped her in the past and she owes him but the way she feels around him is a complication that she just doesn't need... and one more thing for her to figure out.
Yeah, the Godhunter could really use some time to think things through but it doesn't look like she's going to get it.










Marked By Death, Godhunter Book 4
After the battle in Asgard, Vervain Lavine just wants to celebrate the victory with her friends and family. The fact that those friends happen to be gods and the family is a bunch of werewolves and werelions only makes the victory that much sweeter. But the wound from Anubis' blade has scarred over and the cold beginning to spread from it is worrisome. Not to mention the link it's established between her and the Egyptian God of the Dead, who seems intent on making her pay for daring to attack him.
Then there's Demeter, still out to get her, and Ares who may be holding a grudge for the loss of his lover and his left hand. Besides the gods who want her dead, there's the goddess who wants her help stopping a drug lord who also happens to be a god, feeding off overdoses and drug related murders.
So it's a little hard for the Godhunter to celebrate, in fact she can barely sleep ever since the night that she was marked by Death.
Warning: This book is more erotic than the rest of the series. If erotica is not your thing, please hang in there, the next book returns to the previous levels of raciness.









Green Tea and Black Death, Godhunter Book 5
One sip from the Grayel has made Vervain Lavine immortal. She's finally truly a goddess but that doesn't mean she can't die, just that the task of killing her has become much harder for those gods who want her dead.
Her list of enemies keeps getting longer and the latest name on it is Xi Wangmu, The Chinese Plague and Tiger Goddess. Xi Wangmu has come to Hawaii and she's brought Black Death with her.
As the Godhunter races to catch a tiger by her toe, more and more obstacles are thrown in her way. From an unhappy alpha werewolf to the headaches of her human family, it looks like Vervain's going to need a little help this time.
Being a goddess isn't all it's cracked up to be. 









A Taste for Blood, Godhunter Book 6
Vervain Lavine has been through Hell. Two Hells actually, one of which she's been barred from. Despite all that, things are going pretty well for the Godhunter. At least they were until she turned on the news.
Crops across America are dying, children in Hawaii are missing, and havoc is being wrecked upon her nightclub, Moonshine. It's obviously God messing with her again but which one is it this time? There's so many gods who want her dead these days.
Then one wrong word sends her tumbling into an unknown realm. A strange place filled with even stranger beings who seem to hold the answers to her past. With the promise of a new life lingering like the taste of blood on her lips, Vervain must decide what she values more, the life she's built with the men she loves, or the call of the blood. 









The Tainted Web, Godhunter Book 7
Married life has proven to be complicated for Vervain Lavine. Maybe it's the pressure of being the last dragon-sidhe in existence, the hope of an entire race of faeries. Or maybe it's the fact that her husband lives in the Faerie Realm where he rules the Kingdom of Fire. Or then again, it could be because he married her after abducting her and stealing her memories of her four other lovers.
That's a tough one.
He did do a lot to make it up to her though, and she's forgiven Arach but that doesn't mean that the Godhunter is ready to hang up her fighting leathers in exchange for becoming a dragon mommy.
Before she can decide what to do about the Faerie King, another problem arises in the form of a god who seems to be able to control the Internet. Internet crime takes on a whole new meaning under his influence and it becomes clear that his nefarious deeds must be stopped.
But can the Godhunter find a way to destroy the God of the Internet before she's caught in his Tainted Web?









Harvest of the Gods, Godhunter Book 8
Demeter , the Harvest Goddess, is on the run. The wolves are on her trail but even with the best tracking abilities in all the realms, they can't seem to locate her. Now the trackers are turning up dead and the Froekn are turning to the Godhunter for help. Vervain knows this long awaited reaping is hers, that she must be the one to pick the bitter fruit of vengeance. But when a darker magic comes into play, she grows less certain over what the harvest shall bring...and who shall be the harvester.
The first book in the Godhunter series split, Harvest of the Gods can be read alone or in conjunction with A Fey Harvest. Harvest of the Gods is set entirely in the God and Human Realms but if you wish, you may follow Vervain from Harvest of the Gods to A Fey Harvest by switching books whenever Vervain declares that she's off to the Faerie Realm and then switching back when she returns. This way, you may experience events as she does. Or you may read the books independently and enjoy each story separately. Just be sure to read Harvest of the Gods first.
Featuring a unique split cover, Harvest of the Gods creates a whole picture when laid beside the cover of A Fey Harvest. 









A Fey Harvest, Godhunter Book 9
After five-hundred years, the Faerie Realm is open once more. A shaky truce has been made between the gods and the fey and hope has begun to grow for a peaceful future between all races. Vervain Lavine, Godhunter and now Faerie Queen, desperately wants the truce to work. Her life and loves in both realms depend on it but now faeries have gone missing and an unknown magic seems to be involved. Someone is harvesting the fey and it's up to Vervain to show them what a bitter and deadly fruit faeries can be.
The second book in the Godhunter series split, A Fey Harvest can be read alone or in conjunction with Harvest of the Gods. A Fey Harvest is set entirely in the Faerie Realm but if you wish, you may follow Vervain from A Fey Harvest to Harvest of the Gods by switching books whenever Vervain declares that she's off to the God Realm and then switching back when she returns. This way, you may experience events as she does. Or you may read the books independently and enjoy each story separately. Just be sure to read Harvest of the Gods first.
Featuring a unique split cover, A Fey Harvest creates a whole picture when laid next to the cover of Harvest of the Gods. 









Into the Void, Godhunter Book 10
The Void, the source of all souls, is a place very few gods remember anymore. It's also the one place Vervain Lavine needs to find if she wants to bring Odin back to life. There's only one god who can help her, a god who not only remembers the Void but has been there himself. Lucifer Morningstar, Satan, Beelzebub, the Devil, yeah that guy. He also happens to be her boyfriend's father.
Maybe getting Odin back won't be so hard after all.
Sure, no problem, if only the Godhunter's life wasn't going to Hell in a handbasket. First she ends up on an archangel watch list, then mermaids start washing up with beached whales, and finally some idiot god tries to start a zombie apocalypse. Vervain barely has time to breathe, how will she ever make it into the Void?

Into the Void is part of a series split. It can be read alone or together with Out of the Darkness. It features a split cover which can be placed beside Out of the Darkness to create a full picture.
This is the last series split in the Godhunter Saga, don't miss your opportunity to experience it!









Out of the Darkness, Godhunter Book 11
Seasons have returned to Faerie and the fey are not happy about it. There hasn't been anything but summer in the land of the fey for thousands of years, so long that most have forgotten what the seasons are. The nights grow longer and Faerie grows colder as winter approaches. It falls upon Vervain to help the fey through these changes. As if that's not enough, a murderer is on the lose and everyone seems to think it's her. Can the Godhunter find her way out of the darkness or will Faerie be lost to her forever?

Out of the Darkness is part of a series split. It can be read alone or together with Into the Void. It features a split cover which can be placed beside Into the Void to create a full picture.
This is the last split in the series, don't miss your opportunity to experience it!









Perchance to Die, Godhunter Book 12
The excitement continues as Vervain discovers that even her dreams are no longer safe.

Vervain Lavine, Godhunter, Witch, Shapeshifter, Goddess, and Faerie. Life has become a little confusing with so many titles but the one place Vervain could always find sanctuary was in her dreams. Now even that is taken from her when an unknown god starts hunting the Godhunter in her sleep.
Then there's Odin, or rather Griffin, who has yet to remember his true past or the part Vervain played in it. Add to that the assembling of a mutant army led by a sharp-dressed and sharply coiffured Indian, and you have a recipe for an epic nightmare. If only she could get a moment's rest, Vervain might be able to deal with it all but even in Faerie she can't escape. The newly created dark fey are having problems controlling their element. Between the dark fey and her dark dreams, the Godhunter's unable to find any solace and sleeping has become only another way to die. 

And Coming Soon: Tracing Thunder,Godhunter Book 13


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ashstarte,

Welcome to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book![br][br]KBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. ) [br][br]A brief recap of our rules follows: [br][br]*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function OR our KBoards bookmark function*) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). [br][br]--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here [br][br]--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information. [br][br]--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. [br][br]--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ. [br][br]All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules. [br][br]Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions. [br][br]Betsy & Ann [br]Book Bazaar Moderators [br][br][br][br]*When viewing a thread, you'll see an 'add Bookmark' button near the Reply button. You can use that to add the thread to your bookmarks. To see your bookmarked threads at any time, click the 'Bookmarks' button in the forum header links.


----------

